# Strange lump on foot



## jomcleay

Hi All,
Yesterday I noticed one of my chooks has a lump on each foot between her toes. Here is a photo. Can anyone tell me what it is and what I should do about it? She is not limping but walking normally.


----------



## 7chicks

I'm not any help here. Have something similar going on with my australorp/white leghorn hen. Its been there for months and so far hasn't bothered her. Looks uncomfortable to me though! She too walks normal etc. I haven't done anything for it other than keep an eye on it. To me, Alyviah's looks like someone gave her a hard peck on the foot. I see a few of my older girls going after the feet of the others at bedtime when all are perched for the night.


----------



## Energyvet

Those look like ticks to me.


----------



## Jenni

is it in the webbing of the toes? Look underneath see if their are any black scabs... If there are black scabs it may be bumble foot. If there are no black scabs look for a hole underneath the bump in the webbing if there is one I suggest taking a look at this thread http://davesgarden.com/community/forums/t/902695/#b


----------



## MatthewBK

That looks like a tick, a tick full of lots of chicken blood! I suggest getting a tweezer and popping it off as quickly as you can. If you're not sure if you'll be able to get the head or not, see if you can find someone that has experience with ticks. Whatever you do, do *not* twist the tick to get it out. Grab hold of it as close to the foot as you can and *slowly* pull outwards to remove it.


----------



## artsy1

here is how i treat bumblefoot- i won't always present itself on the bottom of the foot- can you get a photo from the bottom?? generally a chicken won't tolerate a tick on their foot

http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/bumblefoot-treatment-2155/


----------

